# Just for Giggles: 30-Second Video Link



## Dale Seago (Dec 15, 2004)

One of Jeff Sherwin's black belts at the Martinez, CA dojo, a young lad named Juan, has this sick habit of collecting 30-second video clips of himself attacking Bujinkan senior instructors and suffering the consequences. This year he's "collected" several Japanese shihan and a couple of Aussies; and in the last week or so he's finally gotten his own instructor (Jeff) and me. 

With Juan's permission I've had my WebMistress upload "my" video at my website so I could share it, and I thought some of you might enjoy a look as it does capture the "fun" feeling of training in my dojo. (I love it when another student, holding the camera, tells him he still has 20 seconds to go.) 

This is totally unscripted, but there ARE constraints: Juan gets to do whatever he wants to try to take me out, while I'm making a point of not injuring him -- so I'm not striking, kicking, using joint-breaking locks or throws, or using weapons, which allows things to be drawn out much longer. 

www.bujinkansf.org/seago.mpg 

I think the really funny part is at the end, when he's still trying to squirm loose (until I put my fingertips suggestively on his eyelids) while muttering, ". . .kill. . ."


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry but your site seems to be down...?


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 15, 2004)

Hmm. . .looks like it is at the moment. That's exceedingly rare -- try again later.


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 15, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> Hmm. . .looks like it is at the moment. That's exceedingly rare -- try again later.



Just checked again -- it's up now.


----------



## Satt (Dec 15, 2004)

That was so funny. I can't wait to get my butt beat like that soon. He he. Looks like they were having fun.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 15, 2004)

:roflmao: 

That looks like good fun!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2004)

That was worth the wait of the download... still grinning. 
_One_ of the best ways to learn... getting your *** kicked  In a controlled setting/situation of course. 

More please... if you got 'em.
 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2004)

Great clip!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 15, 2004)

Glad to see that happens in other schools besides mine   That was really funny.


----------



## Kurohana (Dec 15, 2004)

That was classic, Dale. Thanks for sharing. I'd love to see some of his other "lessons".


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 15, 2004)

Fun Fun Fun.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice clip, Dale. Looks like your crew enjoys their training...

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2004)

Great clip Sir!! :asian:   Please post more if you have them!

Mike


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 16, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Great clip Sir!! :asian:   Please post more if you have them!
> 
> Mike



Alas, I don't. . .   :idunno:


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 16, 2004)

That was great.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 17, 2004)

I think this vid shows an excellent example of attack as defense. At one point, when his attacker hesitates (apparently confused by seeing Dale in dogi rather than tartan ), Dale moves in immediately with a takedown...

Jeff


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 28, 2004)

Just for that, Jeff:

http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45522

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 28, 2004)

Ouch! i'm really glad i'm not the one taking those falls! Those floors look unforgiving  
Aqua


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 28, 2004)

Aqua4ever said:
			
		

> Ouch! i'm really glad i'm not the one taking those falls! Those floors look unforgiving
> Aqua



I'll have you know we have very nice traditional tatami mats, same as the ones in the Hombu dojo in Japan. And in Juan's case, it doesn't matter anyway: He doesn't feel pain the way people do.    :lol:


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 28, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> I'll have you know we have very nice traditional tatami mats, same as the ones in the Hombu dojo in Japan. And in Juan's case, it doesn't matter anyway: He doesn't feel pain the way people do. :lol:


I'm sorry! I meant no offense...my breakfalls are terrible and the idea of falling into anything besides water (i'm a diver) or foam doesn't appeal terribly to me..but hey it comes with the territory..
I will try to word things more carefully in the futre
Aqua~


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 28, 2004)

Aqua4ever said:
			
		

> I'm sorry! I meant no offense...my breakfalls are terrible and the idea of falling into anything besides water (i'm a diver) or foam doesn't appeal terribly to me..but hey it comes with the territory..
> I will try to word things more carefully in the futre
> Aqua~



We need to develop a special "That was a joke!" smiley. My post you're responding to was meant solely in fun. Please accept my apology for causing you to think you'd given offense in any way.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 28, 2004)

No Problems! Smiles! 
Happy Holidays!
Aqua


----------



## The Prof (Dec 28, 2004)

The dude has a lot of heart.  I had one like that in my dojo, he was treated kind of like everyone's kid brother.  They'd slap him down, throw him into a corner, pounce on him, etc.  But he did get better and better, to the point where they started to take hime very seriously.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> Just for that, Jeff:
> 
> http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45522
> 
> :uhyeah:


*Whew* I was kinda concerned that this would be a pic of you answering that age-old question: "What does a Scotsman wear under his kilt?" 

Jeff


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 29, 2004)

That is hilarious...:roflmao:


----------



## althaur (Dec 29, 2004)

Dang!  I miss those special moments like that.    Looks like you both were having quite a bit of fun.  Ahem, if I may make a request.  I think Nick needs a bit of that.


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 29, 2004)

althaur said:
			
		

> Ahem, if I may make a request.  I think Nick needs a bit of that.



Oh, he's getting his. Look at my post right after yours in the "Armor and Tachi" thread.   :uhyeah: 

BTW, if you have a specific departure date for the 'Stan, PM or email me and let me know what it is: All I've heard so far is shortly after the New Year.

We miss you!


----------



## Kunoichi (Dec 30, 2004)

:rofl: Great vid! We had a few classes in my dojo were we all had to try attacking each other randomly. To spice it up last time, we added weapons for the attackers! It went surprisingly well (no injuries at all ). We also tried role playing. For example I was given a set of keys and not a lot of room and had to pretend I was opening my house door. At first I felt a lil paranoid having a key as a weapon but I was told by my teacher 'Im sure your partner doesn't mind getting scratched!' :lol: (I didnt do any damage, Im not evil... really... :ticked: )


----------



## Shogun (Jan 4, 2005)

I love the video. If there is any way you can get a hold of the other clips, do it.



please!


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 4, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I love the video. If there is any way you can get a hold of the other clips, do it.



I do have them and they're fun to watch, but I'm not putting them up: Too much of a pain in the tail getting the permission of the various shihan in Japan and elsewhere along with Juan's. Sorry.  :idunno:


----------



## ginshun (Feb 17, 2005)

nice


----------

